# Frustrating ... Primates



## Blackhawk (Nov 3, 2014)

New to this site .. And I have posted a thread already ..I have kept primates before have had Squrriel monkeys ( back in the day when you needed a DWA ) Ring Tail Lemurs and Marmies .... But due to a divorce and life change I have been off the scene so to speak ... But I am now ready to start my passion again ... But been disappointed by the lack of responce from the UKprimate community ... I know it's an i motive subject and there are to many numpties out there who think I want a " pet " monkey .. Well I ain't one of them and any Primate keeper will know that by chatting to me ! So if any are out there .. Please drop a line and say hello .. I don't bite lol . 

Thanks to Jonny in Northern Irland who did drop a line and say hello . 

Chris


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Seen your other post.
didn't realise you wanted to chat.lol
I keep several new,world primates.
have done for many years now.
must be going on 25yrs or so.
Hope all goes well for you Cris,
Peter


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Peter
Thanks for replying ... Was starting to think there was any one out there lol
Wow 25 years long time ... Think I racked up about 6 years then a big break .. So now ready to get back into them .. What do you currently have ? I use to keep Squrriel , Marmies and Ring Tail not all at the same time .... But wanting to keep Marmies again ...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

squirrels
geoldii
melanura
argenttata
pygmy
geoffs
commons
pencillata
red bellied
cott top
just a few..lol


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 3, 2014)

Yep that just a few ... Lol
But how fantastic for you ... I am only looking to purchase a pair of Marmies . Plan for the New Year .. The plan is to build an out door in enclosure .. 8ft tall x 11ft wide x 14 FT long . With indoor enclosure attached .. Out door enclosure will be constructed out of Galvinised mesh panels ( easy to build and I can extend it and move it ) 
Only thing I have been struggling to find any breeders ( there are the usual doddegy free ad's you find on the net ... But wanting to avoid them ) so any advice would be helpful ... Also enclosure furniture , before I have used natural rope ( hemp/ Manila ) and length of flat hoses . But not sure if to introduce more natural furniture more tree branches etc and may be foliage .. Any suggestions . So if I can pick that 25yrs of knowlage would be very greatful ...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

hemp rope.
branches various thickness( some flexable natural)
no hoses(squirells yes marms tams no)
I cover part of outside with roof.
gives them cover without going inside.
breeders there's plenty.
good ones don't sell unless they know you.
bad ones use net...
not all bad.
I know a few that put adds in specialist.
but are still picky.
just the way it is.
I need to know where mine are going.


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice re furniture for the enclosure ... I understand they are picky ... Frankly I would be no different .. Epically if someone thought they wanted a primate as a " Pet " !!!! I am more than happy to talk to any breeder and show them I am not a numpty ... Just need pointing in the right direction . Primates are an imotive subject and I understand why good breeders would not want to court just any one ... But like I said I am happy to jump through hoops . I came across a chap in Bedford who I have been chatting to ... He might have a pair to sell ... The free ad's seem full of people selling babies who have been hand reared ...and selling them as singles which as we both know primates live in a group and they are best at rearing there young compared to us ... I would be happy to let you know where they would be going and who I am ... Would appreciate if you could point me in the right direction for breeders . And if you have any questions would like to ask please feel free.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chris,
we started just like you.
finding a guy like the one in Bradford.paid well over the going rate.then after a few years of knowing that person,got introduced to more. Once they knew we were serious.
just getting name put forward never happens. Serious keepers are quite closed circle.
my friends still don't get me posting on here. But I hate seeing monkeys suffer and kept wrongly.
so patience is needed.
cant help pointing in any direction but will talk and help any way I can.
peter


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 3, 2014)

Peter
I appreciate the time you have taken so far in talking to me ... And I know why serious breeders are a closed group for obvious reasons .... And I like you who knows the most important aspect of animal care is welfare ... Sadly I think there are many who jump on the primate band wagon with good intentions but ignorance as we know kills and can bring suffering . Like you I would hate to think any Monkey was in that situation . I have been offered a breeding pair of Marmies ( about 20 months old .. I say breeding pair they don't have a track record ) for £2,500 which took me back ... I have also been offered a pair ( brother and Sister ) from Ireland for £950 I assume being of difference sexes there a risk of mating ... So a big variation .. Breeding is not something at the forefront of my mind ... But I know from when my Ring Tails had a single is was very rewarding ... Bottom line is I want to get this right from the get go .. Good foundations give you solid buildings ...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Blackhawk said:


> Peter
> I appreciate the time you have taken so far in talking to me ... And I know why serious breeders are a closed group for obvious reasons .... And I like you who knows the most important aspect of animal care is welfare ... Sadly I think there are many who jump on the primate band wagon with good intentions but ignorance as we know kills and can bring suffering . Like you I would hate to think any Monkey was in that situation . I have been offered a breeding pair of Marmies ( about 20 months old .. I say breeding pair they don't have a track record ) for £2,500 which took me back ... I have also been offered a pair ( brother and Sister ) from Ireland for £950 I assume being of difference sexes there a risk of mating ... So a big variation .. Breeding is not something at the forefront of my mind ... But I know from when my Ring Tails had a single is was very rewarding ... Bottom line is I want to get this right from the get go .. Good foundations give you solid buildings ...


 £2500 for commons is extremely expensive.
The brother and sister would breed as soon as they are moved to you.
when in the troop mum and dad keep them in touch.
but moving with no boss.
its an old trick to starting a pair.
move when reach maturity and it kicks them off.
you would need to get implanted.
but I think its a waste of monkeys.
but then again breeding with nobody to swap or exchange isn't good.
usually Leeds to ads on net.
harmony is not always guaranteed in troop 
needs monitored close.
I've a few really large troops and they all have there place.
pygmys are sitting at 12 just now.
they're all good.
but that could change anytime.
just be patient and the correct thing for you will come along.
Peter


----------

